# Majestic Standard: JRD diagnosis



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Sadly, there is a new JRD diagnosed standard on PHR.
Poodle Health Registry Breed/Disease Listing!

She was a Majestic Red: Majestic Cuchsy's Fiery Lass (Michael's Red Man Riggs x Majestic Red on the Sunnyside) and died at five years old. The PHR listing posted at the end of the week. Thought this info might be valuable for red breeders and owners of reds.

I am friends with the owner and we have spoken of any notable symptoms.
Overall, symptoms were somewhat unremarkable. She had had some skin issues, but nothing too major. We have a connection as our red boy has the same sire and is also five years old. Once she did become ill, she went quickly (7-10 days).The autopsy indicated that the kidney function was 30%. It is amazing that she lived as long as she did. Up until her death, her quality of life was exceptional. 
RIP Ceara.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you very much for this info. 

While these dogs are not in my lines it is valuable when I am looking for stud dogs. Very much appreciated.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you very much for this info.
> 
> While these dogs are not in my lines it is valuable when I am looking for stud dogs. Very much appreciated.


Those dogs are in your pedigree. Holly is a great grand daughter of Palmeres Rusty Red of Kimeron who is the sire of Michael's Red Man Riggs (Red Man and Gus Gus O'Shannon are 1/2 siblings).


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, thank you again. These particular dogs are not in my lines. Red Man Riggs may be a product of some common ancestry on one side, but he is not in my lines anywhere and neither is the dam of the affected dog.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Right, but when you are tracking a disorder like JRD the disease didn't just come from no where. You often look at the dogs behind/related to the dogs who produced the JRD (this is why vertical pedigrees are so helpful). Gus Gus O'Shannon is 1/2 sibling to Red Mann and Gus is in your pedigree. Now did a gene for JRD get passed down to Red Man Riggs via his dam or sire. Did JRD even come through Red Mann? We don't know. That is the frustrating thing about JRD. We know that it is genetic because it runs in families but we don't know how it is inherited. 


What I find interesting is that the above dog lived to age 5 and was apparently asymptomatic until then. Most JRD positive dogs are dead by age 2.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I find that interesting too. The PHR site says they are usually dead by three, but can go on to live normal lives with treatment, vitamins, etc. But, if they did not know until a necropsy that this dog had it, she obviously was not being treated yet managed to live until five.


----------

